# Eggs and lots of them!!!



## naturboy87 (Feb 8, 2012)

ok first i have changed their names did so wen i got them ... (Aesop is Purl) now and (Francis is Deisel) .

So on 1/18/12 Purl layed a cluch of 44 eggs !!! under a dresor she likes it has ben two weeks now the eggs still look grate high white and growing just a lil . i have them in a still air incubator at 88 f and around 60 to 75 % humidetie .... 
and Roxy is up and eating like a pig looks just like purl did a few weeks befor she layed and Deisel is in tow just like with purl befor she became reaseptive . 

Im new to tegu eggs tips sugestions would be helpfull. 


and yes purl is a ***** twords the other tegu but still verry good around me . i keep her away frum every one elce at all times now .But she is doing grate eating good drinking good just a lil agresive. but she also caulms right down if i show the eggs to her for just a sec . i think she knowes their safe or sumthing but she likes to be able to check on them once in a wile . funny smart ass lizards 

and i plan to get a real nice incubator for the girls eggs befor Roxy lays hopfully. (fingers crosed im doing my best i can )

O and hatch day should be around 3/18 i hope


----------



## james.w (Feb 8, 2012)

Good luck, you are gonna have a lot of little tegus running around.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Feb 8, 2012)

i have no idea but when the babies hatch how much will you charge for one


----------



## naturboy87 (Feb 8, 2012)

well good thing i live on 300 akrs then ahah lol not shur yet on pricing ill know moor wen they hatch ... im thinking 200 + shipping and alredy have lots of reptile shops whating for the lil guys also so i expect to sell them prity fast .... and im keepong the studs and studets for my self ...


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats on your first clutch  . That's alot of eggs  . I'm sorry I can't help you with giving you any infos on the eggs. I haven't bred mine yet. Good luck with everything. Do you have any updated photos of your Tegus ?


----------



## naturboy87 (Feb 8, 2012)

thank you its a lot of work ... the specs im using for the eggs is derectuly frum bobby who hatched bolth perents . so i think in doing things right frum the info that i have ... 

pics ill have to take sum new ones today of fat Roxy and not to skinie purl but skinie never the less frum what she looked like befor the 44 eggs she layed .


----------



## reptastic (Feb 8, 2012)

congrats...when they hatch you will be the first person known to have successfuly bred extreme giants other than bobby hill, also you will put to rest that notion that they cant breed unless they hibernate..


----------



## naturboy87 (Feb 8, 2012)

well Purl did not hybornate but she did burmation for about 2 munths but ate like a real dragen the hole time .. and holly crap i dident know know one has ever bred extreems other then bobby i feel good  

and futher moor i will be breeding blues this nexed sprting im set on it .... 

and i em 80 % shur that Roxy is gravid she will be mating with Deisl soon so thoes will be 50 % B&W 50 % extream. but Roxy did hybornate has ben sleeping under the couch since the begining of october ... things are geting exiting around the farm hear i have tegu ,chicken, gees ,chemealon eggs i have about 100 eggs incubating right now and moor on the way lol


----------



## reptastic (Feb 8, 2012)

i know they didnt hibernate their 1st year when they were with slideboot, especially purl, deisel did for a few mos. with bobby but didnt go back down after she was with slideboot, your house sounds very exciting with all prospective hatchlings soon to arrive, your heart must be racing with excitement, mines sure would be


----------



## naturboy87 (Feb 8, 2012)

joy joy joy is right it so so cool to candle the eggs and see the progress of the growing embreowes. dont do the tegu eggs much to keep frum drounding the embreows but frum what i have seen i think 50 % are going to hatch . but only time will tell ...


----------



## reptastic (Feb 8, 2012)

thats still great, have you talked to slideboot? havnt seen him online in quite some time


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Your welcome. It would be so cool to see a video of the candling of the eggs  . I can't wait to see some photos. I don't want to scare you but I hope the babies will be fine. I'm just worried a bit since no one else breeds extreme giants but Bobby that there will not be a inbreeding problem.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 8, 2012)

txrepgirl said:


> Your welcome. It would be so cool to see a video of the candling of the eggs  . I can't wait to see some photos. I don't want to scare you but I hope the babies will be fine. I'm just worried a bit since no one else breeds extreme giants but Bobby that there will not be a inbreeding problem.



i didnt even think of that, i know they are related because purl is a blizardXsugar and deisel is a iceXhail ( lol yes i remembered their lineage) and ice is a iceXhail as well, good luck with the hatchling im sure they will be fine, i find that messed up, i know about bad sheds, i had a slight bout with my tegus, but in the end i got it all off and realized were i went wrong


----------



## james.w (Feb 8, 2012)

Majority of reptiles are inbred at some point or another to gain better color, pattern, etc. I don't think there will be any problems that come from it.

I wouldn't say Bobby has been the only one to breed Extreme Giants since that is just the name he has given High White Chacoan Tegus. I'm sure others have bred them plenty before.


----------



## naturboy87 (Feb 8, 2012)

my over all plan is to get out of the pure extreams my first tegu was a extream/blue i loved him to deth .... im going to becum a breeder of extream blues thats my gole.... (blue and purl) and 
(roxy and deisel) will be breeding nexed spring and im of corce looking for a female blue and will pay a (Grand)for her if eny one has one ...


----------



## reptastic (Feb 8, 2012)

james.w said:


> Majority of reptiles are inbred at some point or another to gain better color, pattern, etc. I don't think there will be any problems that come from it.
> 
> I wouldn't say Bobby has been the only one to breed Extreme Giants since that is just the name he has given High White Chacoan Tegus. I'm sure others have bred them plenty before.



im not saying he is the only breeder im saying he is the only one known for breeding them, idk if you remember but i posted a thread about a guy who had extreme giants in the uk and that was well before bobby even had his pairs, im sure there are others out there but no one has come foward, thus bobby is the only known breeder


naturboy87 said:


> my over all plan is to get out of the pure extreams my first tegu was a extream/blue i loved him to deth .... im going to becum a breeder of extream blues thats my gole.... (blue and purl) and
> (roxy and deisel) will be breeding nexed spring and im of corce looking for a female blue and will pay a (Grand)for her if eny one has one ...



i like that idea, im looking for a female blue for my extreme storm, i want to breed him to a blue


----------



## naturboy87 (Feb 8, 2012)

hahah dont we all wont to breed with female blues lol i have a boy lol 

and a agree that it has ben dun befor just not reacorded thats y i was like wow realy ..... but they do need a lot of space each to be able to realax i folow my guys for howers around my yard just crusing checking out every thing even know wer the ckicken coop is for a quick treet haha


----------



## reptastic (Feb 8, 2012)

lol yes, if i can get my hands on a female i will probably do a giantxblue and a giantXb/w


----------



## naturboy87 (Feb 8, 2012)

thats exaculy wut i got going on hear hopfuly nexed spring and it would be grate to be able to trade babbies and expand all of our geen pools u know ...


----------



## reptastic (Feb 8, 2012)

the biggest problem would be they would still be related somewhat, your purl and my storm are clutchmates, im sure if i hatched a bluexgiant and you hatched a blueXgiant and we bred them too each other the offspring would be fine though


----------



## naturboy87 (Feb 8, 2012)

well aculy in the wiled this would hapen in a given area becus of how doninite one good jeen could be ... being biger bader better offspring have the best chance to live so females will seek out only the largest most dominint males to mate with much like other large reptiles ... so i think the gap would be just right but thats just my understanding of life/reptiles .


----------



## Khoilie (Feb 8, 2012)

man if i could get tegus to breed up here in canada i could literally make a living off of it. regular black & white Sub-adults go for $400 a piece, hatchlings are worth even more. Pet stores would be lined up down the street to buy them


----------



## Riplee (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice Job~!!!


----------



## naturboy87 (Feb 8, 2012)

im seeing them go for 600 in just the lase two munths the dimand for tegus is going to get out of cuntroul hear soon ..... pes stors have them frum 200 to a 1000


----------



## reptastic (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah tegus aren't cheap unless you're talking about columbians, giants and blues are among he rarest so they go for a lot more


----------



## naturboy87 (Feb 8, 2012)

well if it all works out ill know a lot moor about tegus and breeding them . and be able to help others just as i could use a lil help just for inshurence but tegu egg cair is not the most ubundent info around ...


----------



## chelvis (Feb 8, 2012)

WOw this put my mind to ease. Bosco and Kiska have been going at it and I was worried it was too early in the season. 

Good luck and hope they all hatch out healthy!


----------



## reptastic (Feb 8, 2012)

Man all these awesome pairs breeding this season kinda make me wish my tegus were a bit older, well rayne was a bit older, we'll se what happens next season


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 8, 2012)

pictures please? Of the eggs and parents?


----------



## got10 (Feb 8, 2012)

naturboy87 said:


> well if it all works out ill know a lot moor about tegus and breeding them . and be able to help others just as i could use a lil help just for inshurence but tegu egg cair is not the most ubundent info around ...



Where are you located?


----------



## naturboy87 (Feb 9, 2012)

i live in Barstow C.A 92311


chelvis said:


> WOw this put my mind to ease. Bosco and Kiska have been going at it and I was worried it was too early in the season.
> 
> Good luck and hope they all hatch out healthy!



my two mated for about 2 weeks off and on and about 2 weeks after i found purl laying the eggs i was not reddy for it at the time quickly got them in a set up . 
and just as others have sed she has became verry agresive twords my male now that she has layed like bad i had them on opisit sides of the yard out side and purl spoted deicel frum like a 100 yards and just started charging him ... poor guy i scooped him up and keep them apart at all times now .. but she is still verry caulm around me alwase i can pet her hold her wen ever i wont no big deal but if she sees him its game on .

ill try and get sum pics up today .......


----------



## JohnMatthew (Feb 9, 2012)

We going to get some see pictures of eggs or is it in another thread? Congratulations by the way, best of luck hatching!


----------



## james.w (Feb 15, 2012)

I cleaned up this post so I could put it back on the forum. If you felt something was deleted that was relevant, feel free to re-post. 

No swearing please.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 15, 2012)

_I don't see why whole posts were deleted, certain words could have been removed. But points made were relevant and should have stayed. If you call someone one out on the state of the animals you received from them months after the fact, even after praising them before hand. Then breeding them with those conditions, you should have to answer to that and provide proof. Which I didn't see.

Deleting it is like it never happened._


----------



## Hybrid (Feb 15, 2012)

Congradulations

Sorry I'm kind of confused. I thought brumation was the reptilian equivelant to hibernation, just they have low levels of activity(brumation) instead of truely sleeping throughout the winter(hibernation). I always though that reptiles cannot actually hibernate.

I heard tegus must brumate there first year or they will never be able to reproduce, Is this true?

I'm sorry I am trying to learn all I can.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 15, 2012)

_Off the subject but some reptiles do hibernate and tegus are one of them. Reds, B&W for months at a time more so than Blues and Colombians they usually just brumate._


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 15, 2012)

Hybrid said:


> Congradulations
> 
> Sorry I'm kind of confused. I thought brumation was the reptilian equivelant to hibernation, just they have low levels of activity(brumation) instead of truely sleeping throughout the winter(hibernation). I always though that reptiles cannot actually hibernate.
> 
> ...



Tegus can deff hibernate and most of them do if you let them and have them in proper conditions. They will also brumate and/or not react to winter time at all, its all up to the tegu. But yes, tegus can hibernate for up to 6 months out of the year


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 15, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _I don't see why whole posts were deleted, certain words could have been removed. But points made were relevant and should have stayed. If you call someone one out on the state of the animals you received from them months after the fact, even after praising them before hand. Then breeding them with those conditions, you should have to answer to that and provide proof. Which I didn't see.
> 
> Deleting it is like it never happened._



Agreed, however, that sort of discussion doesn't need to resort to name-calling or foul language. But I think it would be better served in the good guy / bad guy discussion threads. Personally, I believe that most people glance over threads and flame wars, but if there is a discussion ON said subject (or persons) they will remember it more than in say, a normal discussion thread.

I didn't see the whole discussion as I've not been as active as I was when I first got my gu's but I would assume that if it was deleted, then it was for good reason.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 15, 2012)

_I agree if there was name calling, bad language or what ever then by all means delete that reprimand or what ever. But leave the relevant material. Unless there was something I missed I didn't see anything that called for all the posts to be deleted. 

It just reminded me of the whole Bobby hoopla and those threads. I just don't get it. _


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 15, 2012)

Well you can be sure of one thing, if there are nefarious misdeeds in the animal community, especially the herp community, it will re-surface or come to re-illumination....because we all love to talk about our experiences


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 15, 2012)

Not to be that guy, but why is everyone suddenly deciding to hybridize their tegus? If you have a blue, why not just breed it to a blue? The bloodlines will all get confused and in 10 or 12 year no one will have any idea of what is pure or not. Pure blues and extremes are way more valuable than those types crossed with B&Ws too. Also, I may be confused but the OP is keeping the animals free roaming around his house and living under the couch and they bred? That's impressive that they bred. Do you provide heat for them or? Just confused about the situation.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 15, 2012)

Extremes aren't a separate species.


----------



## james.w (Feb 15, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> Extremes aren't a separate species.



Neither are blues.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 15, 2012)

I agree about extreme's but as long as we're calling them something different then they are considered something different. And you have no idea about blues, if so I'd love for you to prove it with some genetic studies done by qualified researchers on a varied number of specimens. Let's say you're right for arguments sake, how about reds and blues? Reds and black and whites? Why hybridize that's my question


----------



## james.w (Feb 15, 2012)

To "create" something new, unique. It is about us, the keepers as to why most hybrids are created. 

As far as blues go, they are currently the same species and until they are reclassified, they will be the same species.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah, I just find it interesting that people are okay with mixing up bloodlines of animals that are beautiful when they are kept pure.


----------



## got10 (Feb 16, 2012)

you can at time strengthen a blood line by out crossing the line bred animals . . As in breeding dogs if you breed a dog and out cross it to another breed to improve or eliminate a genetic flaw. Three generations it is considered a " pure bred dog" . I didn't make it up . You can check for yourselves to see the info. It is a practice that was used to get short tailed boxers by breeding them with of all dogs a welsh corgi due to their naturally occurring lack of tail.Three generations later is all it takes . And that is the UKc AND the AKC rulings. The same goes for horses. 
I wish their where more blues out there .but, they are all from one set of eggs from what has been said in this forum . ( which is very biased against blues) . I would breed my female blue with a b/w to strengthen the bloodline if I thought it would help down the road.I would not do it to be 'COOL " . i'm too damn old for that . I would only do it as I said to improve the bloodline of the alleged flaws which have not seen on blues any more than i do in any of the tegu s out there


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not denying that I just don't think that's the reason most people are doing it. Anyways is this guy keeping the tegus free roaming his house?


----------



## naturboy87 (Feb 16, 2012)

well to sum extent they do all live in the house but i do have a pen area in the corner of the house w a small sokeing pond w a 250 on it and 2 250 heat lamps for 110 heat . in the basking area . and 2 dens under 2 night stands with heat pads for added heat but i never let the temp drop below 65 in the house. And yes roxy (b&w)hibornated under the couch for 3 1/2 munths and she is big ass hell and full of eggs . Also have a large outdoor pen with dens and pond and bulding one of my shopes in to a tegu barn so i have 2 6x15 ft pens dun in it and 4 to go 6 all together their to . with two in the house 3 out side and i take sumone with me to work almost every day . so moor like 6 soon to be 8 diferent pens and i let then free rome around the yard a lot even go back in the house wen their dun being out side . so in the winter wen it is cold and their slow yes they all live inside w me free romeing but i dont see them much ass they sleep most of the winter . but with spring and summer i put and leave them out side in their pens almost all the time . PS sarry all for my lil fit!!
[attachment=3995][attachment=3996]


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 16, 2012)

Actually......for a dog breed to be legitimately recognized you must first: create a breed standard and disqualifiers then you must prove through successive generations of litters that all progeny breed true. This requires more than "3" litters. Most AKC recognized breeds had to go through at least 20 generations before they became recognized. It can take upwards of 50 years of selective breeding and breeding true to get a dog breed recognized by kennel clubs. Border collies have been around for many years, but only RECENTLY gained admission into the AKC open stud books. Why? Because although they were "purebred", there was no breed standard for phenotypic traits. In fact many of us BC fans abhor the AKC because of the establishment of a show standard (breeding for conformation alone tends to diminish working ability).

Case in point, you cannot breed too "labradoodles" together and get labradoodles. You will get a 50 /50 mix of dogs that look either like a poodle or a lab. Same with most "designer breeds" such as puggles, jugs, cockapoos etc.

You have to have animals that breed true to get a new "breed". And it has to be reproducible over MANY generations, not just a few.


This is from the Foundation Stock Service (AKC):

"This information is then presented to the AKC Executive Committee for a decision to allow or deny the request. The second step of entry into the Miscellaneous Class usually takes several years. By the time a breed is ready for the Miscellaneous Class, it should have established three major milestones. (1) A national breed club with a minimum of 100 active household members located in at least 20 states in the United States. (2) A list of the current officers and members, the current breed standard and the club’s constitution and by-laws. (3) A minimum of 300 to 400 dogs, with complete 3-generation pedigrees in this country. 
Breed observations are then scheduled by AKC Executive Field Staff. When these criteria have been met, the results are presented to the Board of Directors of the American Kennel Club for approval into the Miscellaneous Class. Breeds usually remain in the Miscellaneous Class for one to three years, sometimes longer. At the end of the first year there is another evaluation which requires that the national breed club update information about club matters, officers, directors, etc. to the AKC. When all the criteria have been met, the updated information is presented to the Board of Directors of The American Kennel Club for the final decision which moves the breed from the Miscellaneous Class to regular breed status and competition. "

Three generation pedigrees after determination of breeding true. You can't have a lab as a sire, poodle as dam and then register the next two litters.

Not being argumentative, just clearing up a misnomer about one of my other passions. 

NatureBoy....I see no wrong with you letting your tegus free roam, but I do see lots of fire hazards and safety hazrds to your tegus in those pics.....


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 16, 2012)

I guess we have something else in common. I have a working line Aussie. AKC Aussies and BC look so boxy! (Sorry, I love Aussies)


----------



## got10 (Feb 16, 2012)

Draco D Tegu said:


> Actually......for a dog breed to be legitimately recognized you must first: create a breed standard and disqualifiers then you must prove through successive generations of litters that all progeny breed true. This requires more than "3" litters. Most AKC recognized breeds had to go through at least 20 generations before they became recognized. It can take upwards of 50 years of selective breeding and breeding true to get a dog breed recognized by kennel clubs. Border collies have been around for many years, but only RECENTLY gained admission into the AKC open stud books. Why? Because although they were "purebred", there was no breed standard for phenotypic traits. In fact many of us BC fans abhor the AKC because of the establishment of a show standard (breeding for conformation alone tends to diminish working ability).
> 
> Case in point, you cannot breed too "labradoodles" together and get labradoodles. You will get a 50 /50 mix of dogs that look either like a poodle or a lab. Same with most "designer breeds" such as puggles, jugs, cockapoos etc.
> 
> ...



The rules you have quoted are true for foundation stock . Not line strengthening . But I respect t he fact that you actually look into and took time to do the research needed to find information.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 17, 2012)

got10 said:


> Draco D Tegu said:
> 
> 
> > Actually......for a dog breed to be legitimately recognized you must first: create a breed standard and disqualifiers then you must prove through successive generations of litters that all progeny breed true. This requires more than "3" litters. Most AKC recognized breeds had to go through at least 20 generations before they became recognized. It can take upwards of 50 years of selective breeding and breeding true to get a dog breed recognized by kennel clubs. Border collies have been around for many years, but only RECENTLY gained admission into the AKC open stud books. Why? Because although they were "purebred", there was no breed standard for phenotypic traits. In fact many of us BC fans abhor the AKC because of the establishment of a show standard (breeding for conformation alone tends to diminish working ability).
> ...



Thank you but I was merely commenting on the comment about it only taking three generations to make something a new breed. 

Line strengthening is another beast entirely and requires an already established line / breed to take effect....and that is what the open stud book is for (it allows you to bring stock in to your lines, which is why for a while the bearded collie was bred into the border collie line in the UK). 

@ Laura, I agree. I am not a fan of the "conformation" collies. The true BC has a very typey LEAN body and long lanky legs with slightly cow hocked back legs, not the squared off head and fluffy coat and short little legs they're breeding for now. Two of my BC's are working lines (although only one has experience on sheep), the other is an agility dog. She was bred to be small and fast for the poles......and MAN that dog can FLY! Although I think Aussies are a georgeous dog, they don't have the drive that my BC's do, which is what attracts me to the breed. LOL I also find Aussies to be a little more introverted than a BC....which some BC's can be VERY stuck up LOL!


----------



## slideaboot (Feb 18, 2012)

james.w said:


> I cleaned up this post so I could put it back on the forum. If you felt something was deleted that was relevant, feel free to re-post.
> 
> No swearing please.



James-

I think that if anything, the posts with Naturboy87's terrible spelling of cuss words, both his own posts and when I quoted him (I never cussed at him, by the way) should have been edited--not deleted. But, you guys are the moderators and god knows I'm used to having my posts deleted on this forum when I post stuff that's controversial or that others don't like, regardless of whether it's relevant and makes a solid point. Again, I'm NOT blaming you on this--it's just how this forum works (see: threads about Bobby and his dissatisfied clients and the like).

I DO apologize for quoting Naturboy's cuss words in my posts, but I find it odd that the language ONLY became a problem AFTER I quoted him while defending myself. 

I would like to go on record by saying that Naturboy was completely wrong, disrespectful, and out of line by discrediting me and the condition of the two tegus I sold him--which, in my opinion, is why he bailed as soon as I came out of the woodwork to tell him (and the forum) so. Not only did he have current pictures of the tegus before he bought them, he and his girlfriend talked about how beautiful they were AFTER they received them--never ONCE making mention of any health or stuck-shed issues. Further, he PROUDLY posted pictures of both of them and received compliments on both--which he gladly accepted.

Aesop and Francis were very well cared for and healthy tegus--if they weren't, I assure you they wouldn't have produced eggs at an age of one and a half years old. I kept this forum abreast of Aesop's RIDICULOUS growth throughout his lifetime--clearly, I was doing something right. Yes, he put them together, but the fact that they bred literally WEEKS after getting them from me should speak VOLUMES about their conditions. I'm not trying to take credit for them breeding--Naturboy did that--but he is not some magical tegu-whisperer who nurtured sickly tegus back to health and manifested some tegu-breeding miracle. Nor does he have ANY room to discredit me or the condition of the tegus. 

I took the best care of those tegus that just about anybody on this forum could've--yes, they had some stuck shed, and I admitted that because of my packing and moving an entire house across the country that they hadn't been soaked as regularly as they had been in the past. 

But, there's no way I'm going to stand by and let that guy not only disregard the work I put into those tegus, but also discredit my name on this forum. 

Wow...that there's a RANT! I apologize for the length, but if this guy's going to get credit for being the second guy on planet Earth (or at least as a member of this forum) to breed tegus, the truth needs to be known.


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 18, 2012)

I never got to see any of the deleted posts. From what I am able to read, this thread seems like a mess. To be honest, I didn't even read half of the posts because I felt they were irrelevant. I wanted to try to split it but I didn't know where to begin. 

Congrats on the eggs. I personally would not have bred them at such a young age but they're your tegus . I hope it works out well for you and I hope they're all healthy. Looking at the other pictures you've posted they look like they're doing well.


----------



## james.w (Feb 18, 2012)

I wasn't going to take the time to edit the posts, so I deleted them.


----------

